# Potencia en Cable de Red (LAN)



## qWeRtY (Oct 5, 2006)

Alguien sabe cuanta es la maxima potencia que aguanta un cable de red (CAT5), ó cuantos volts o amperes aguanta? lo se la pregunta es extraña, pero necesito saber. Ó, alguin sabe como determinar la potencia máxima que peude soportar un cable?

Bueno, gracias por todo

Sobres


----------



## Aero (Oct 5, 2006)

Segun el documento TSB-36 que define el cable debe tener una resistencia de 28,6 ohms cada 305 m, si aplicas la ley de ohm tendras la intensidad a una tension dada, o la tension por una intensidad


un saludo.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 5, 2006)

Conociendo el calibre del cable se puede saber la maxima corriente por el soportada, utilizando la tabla de grosores AWG:

http://personales.ya.com/lcardaba/articles/awg.htm

Saludos.


----------



## qWeRtY (Oct 6, 2006)

Gracias por sus respuesta, ahorita mismo las cheko; esque no vaya a quemar cosas por no saber ni que alambre usar, haha

Saludos


----------



## belpmx (Dic 28, 2008)

Andres Cuenca dijo:
			
		

> Conociendo el calibre del cable se puede saber la maxima corriente por el soportada, utilizando la tabla de grosores AWG:
> 
> http://personales.ya.com/lcardaba/articles/awg.htm
> 
> Saludos.



Hola andres, interesante la tabla del AWG....
Tengo unas preguntitas.... el calbe de red es 24 awg..... y a veces lo uso para hacer puentes.... supongo que esta mal hecho si por el fluye más de medio amper sin importar el voltaje.....
Por ejemplo si un amplificador consume como máximo 3 amp debo usar al menos un calbe calibre 16AWG.... pero (por ejemplo TDA7377) el diametro de cada pata es menor que el diametro de un 16AWG y segun tengo entendido este consume cómo maximo 3 amp....
Y hablando de esto, eso ees cuanto a cables, pero ¿cómo saber cual es el grosor de las pistas? para no que no halla problemas....

Saludos
Gracias
Atte: Pabel


----------

